# Angraecum Crestwood



## Djthomp28 (Jan 3, 2021)

This one is blooming for the first time, and I am psyched. I bought it in 2015 as a seedling in a 2.25" pot. It was come a long way.


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2021)

Very lovely acquisition...white flower good! Is it fragrant as well as beautiful?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 4, 2021)

well grown and flowered.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 4, 2021)

That is beautiful. Pristine. The shape and colours are so nice. Excellent photo shots too.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks all



abax said:


> Is it fragrant as well as beautiful?


I have only smell it during the day, and it's a lovely soft fragrance.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 5, 2021)

Beautiful!! These are impressive. 
That one root is going crazy with all that branching out. haha


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

Well done to nurse it to bloom. But it is still a young plant.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 6, 2021)

Many of these angraecums have flower morphology that indicates night pollination by things like moths- white colour and a long, long outline to make them more visible in low light. I would expect many to have their best scent also at night.
David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2021)

In leca?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 7, 2021)

NYEric said:


> In leca?


Correct. It was loving it. Two root went rouge and did not enter the media.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 7, 2021)

nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Many of these angraecums have flower morphology that indicates night pollination by things like moths- white colour and a long, long outline to make them more visible in low light. I would expect many to have their best scent also at night.
> David


Made famous by that Brit hundreds of years ago LOL.


----------

